# Lost Werner Paddle - Upper Clear Creak



## marky mark (Apr 6, 2005)

I think I talked to your room mate, Hi said your in China and will be back the end of June. I still have your paddle, give me a call. 970 531 2323


----------



## WaterMunke (Apr 19, 2005)

*thanks*

Just returned from travels and will try and reach you again.


----------

